# Powering down my Tivo ... Tivo for Sale :(



## EdGillett (Dec 19, 2002)

When someone on here told me I'd get used to Sky+ on my HD upgraded SkyHD box and just put up with its usability flaws, I thought there would be no way I'd ever not use my beloved Tivo.

But unfortunately, I've been using my Sky+ ever since. Swearing at it whenever it just gave up with "Clashed" or "Partial Recording". What kind of pathetic excuse for PVR performance is that anyway? Where's the commitment there I ask you? Offer to record me another showing at 3am? NO?! What do you mean NO! You've got 2 tuners, you're not doing anything else - work better dammit! *sigh*

Anyway - relatives don't see the value in paying £10/month for something they can get for free elsewhere, or else much cheaper (V+ box). They'll never understand how good their viewing experience *SHOULD* have been ...

And here is my dilemma. My Tivo does not have a lifetime sub. 

My God I could have bought one three times over by now, but at the time, I chose the £10 a month option. Foolish boy. 

Anyway - that £10 a month for something I don't use (although it does still dutifuly sit recording stuff of Freeview, never to be switched across to) is starting to look like a waste of money. And I'm going to have to cut it off now. We've had it running as a Freeview backup option of rmonths now. And we've hardly used it since we've had Sky+. Gotta say, uncompressed bitstream recording does make for impressive picture quality, and BBC HD downscaled onto my fishbowl 32" CRT (non HD) looks very very good.

So, the question - Would I make much by selling this Tivo on a well known auction site, given that it doesn't come with a lifetime sub? Other than the HD upgrade (can't remember now - think it was a 120GB disk at the time ...), there's no CacheCard etc in this unit. Any other ideas?

Cancelling my direct debit ... *sniff*

Feels like I'm pulling the life support on a loved one ...

... using the "Erase everything" option on the Tivo menu ready for sale ... *sniff*

... digging out the box from the garage and all the pristine user manuals, never opened cos it was so intuitive ...


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

All our Tivo's will go the same way.
It is only a matter of time...

Automan.


----------



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

Automan said:


> All our Tivo's will go the same way.
> It is only a matter of time...
> 
> Automan.


I am sure you are right, but I hope it is many years before it happens for me (unless of course something arrives to make Tivo obsolete - fat chance!). Where would I be without Wish Lists?


----------



## foxy VW (Nov 22, 2002)

As you can see from my number of posts, I generally don't post on here very often but am an avid reader of the forum.

The series 1 TIVO still has the very best UI on the market today and I really don't understand why the UK has been left for dead by TIVO.. 

I think everyone on here bar none, would instantly purchase a series 3 recorder if they ever decided to launch across the pond.. If / when my Tivo dies.. i'll be left with my V+ box.. that will be a sad day.


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Automan said:


> All our Tivo's will go the same way.
> It is only a matter of time...


I don't feel TiVo have been especially bothered about the UK market for a long time, and seem quick to blame everything and everyone but themselves. However, I've yet to find anything anywhere near as good, so my TiVo stays for now. After so many years of reliance on it, I honestly don't think I'd bother with TV at all without it - probably just use downloads.

I have just got an AppleTV for movies/HiDef viewing to supplement it though.


----------



## EdGillett (Dec 19, 2002)

If only I'd bought the lifetime sub, I would still keep Tivo running with Freeview as a backup at least, but with the £10 monthly fee to keep it running with Season Pass and Wish List etc, it's a no brainer really to cut it off.

*How much do you reckon a non-subbed unit would go for on an unspecified generic auction site?*

I too would buy a Series 3 tomorrow given the choice. I was hopeful of Virgin Media doing the right thing and licensing Tivo, but I'd still be stuck without Sky One ...

Sky+ needs to have a long hard think at why they choose consistency of a poor user interface (namely shoehorning PVR functions into the same look and feel of the EPG) over the usability of that interface to their users. Wish they'd use some of the disk space reserved for Anytime to build up a local database cache of EPG data to facilitate local Season Passes etc. Or even expand their online offering to provide an automatic push down of record requests like you can do with a single program through their web program guide. So much that they COULD do, so much that they choose not to ...


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

EdGillett said:


> *How much do you reckon a non-subbed unit would go for on an unspecified generic auction site?*


On a certain globally popular auction site it is possible to search completed auctions. Doing this should give you an idea of what you want to know:up:

Ian


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I would not buy a S3 tivo tomorrow if in the UK... UNLESS, they transfered my sub, and had twin Sky tuners. 

As either of these conditions are not going to happen, I see no point.


I am torn myself, have my decent HD TV, just fed two sat feeds to the back of the TV, but have not come across a cheap HD box yet.

If I was tivo monthly I would of packed it up ages ago.
Only watch the major stuff on BBC at the moment, so a HD box with NO sky HD sub sounds like the way to go, have 2 mixes so would get the free + function and BBC HD with no cost..

Anyone want to get rid of a cheap sky HD box???

I would be happy to swap for a Lifetime tivo..


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

6022tivo said:


> I am torn myself, have my decent HD TV, just fed two sat feeds to the back of the TV, but have not come across a cheap HD box yet.


About 4 months ago I bought a Pace DS810XE HD stb for £80.00, delivered from a well known auction site. I was a Sky plus customer before I let my sub lapse so I simply unscrewed one of the feeds & now have all the freesat channels & BBC HD. Watching the six nations in HD has been awesome & it doesn't cost me a penny. I am hoping that when BBC's freesat gets going I will be able to pick up CH4 HD & ITV HD but I don't know. What is certain though is that Euro 2008 & the Olympics will be awesome.

There are a couple of these boxes up for auction at the moment. One says that it is 'slightly' faulty (isn't that like getting a little bit pregnant). The fault they allude to, lock ups do occur but can be fixed (in my case by a hard reset). One is fine & it is well worth having BBC HD.

Martin


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

martink0646 said:


> About 4 months ago I bought a Pace DS810XE HD stb for £80.00, delivered from a well known auction site. I was a Sky plus customer before I let my sub lapse so I simply unscrewed one of the feeds & now have all the freesat channels & BBC HD. Watching the six nations in HD has been awesome & it doesn't cost me a penny. I am hoping that when BBC's freesat gets going I will be able to pick up CH4 HD & ITV HD but I don't know. What is certain though is that Euro 2008 & the Olympics will be awesome.
> 
> There are a couple of these boxes up for auction at the moment. One says that it is 'slightly' faulty (isn't that like getting a little bit pregnant). The fault they allude to, lock ups do occur but can be fixed (in my case by a hard reset). One is fine & it is well worth having BBC HD.
> 
> Martin


Hi martin..

I guess it is not a recorder?? I am useless with time, and would miss my programs.. If not, can the channel numbers be configured so that they work with tivo??


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Looks live the Pace unit has no D/PVR functions 
http://www.sdsdigital.co.uk/Pace-DS810XE-Free-to-air-satellite-HD-set-top-box-pr-753.html

Automan.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

No sorry, its absolutely not a DVR but my TiVo runs off the Sky+ box & though it is horrible to have to watch TV at a scheduled time, as it is mainly for the sport then it is (just) acceptable.

I'm sorry if I misread your post. Searching, as I'm sure you have, it looks like the cheapest option is £300 which is too much for 1 channel. It might be acceptable when CH4 HD & ITV4 HD are available.

Martin


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

martink0646 said:


> No sorry, its absolutely not a DVR but my TiVo runs off the Sky+ box & though it is horrible to have to watch TV at a scheduled time, as it is mainly for the sport then it is (just) acceptable.
> 
> I'm sorry if I misread your post. Searching, as I'm sure you have, it looks like the cheapest option is £300 which is too much for 1 channel. It might be acceptable when CH4 HD & ITV4 HD are available.
> 
> Martin


Some on ebay at around £200...

You can get a HD on offer at the moment for £99 from sky if you are a new subscriber, but I think you are forced into the £10 HD sub (Which I don't want) for the 12 months


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

6022tivo said:


> Some on ebay at around £200...
> 
> You can get a HD on offer at the moment for £99 from sky if you are a new subscriber, but I think you are forced into the £10 HD sub (Which I don't want) for the 12 months


I'm in the same position. I do not want/am not in a position to pay Sky at the moment & I cannot justify spending on an HD PVR when it is only for one channel. When CH$ HD & ITV HD are freely available that might swing it.

Martin


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> You can get a HD on offer at the moment for £99 from sky if you are a new subscriber, but I think you are forced into the £10 HD sub (Which I don't want) for the 12 months


I have seen a Currys offering Sky HD for new customers at £99 lately but obviously you then have to contract for 12 months at not only £10 per month for Sky HD but also at least a further £16 per month for one Sky Mix. And by the time you have gone that far you are sure to end up paying more like £35 per month for a full selection of HD tv channels..............


----------

